# Reflections



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

One of the most beautiful sights while fishing is those perfect reflections off the water. Like a mirror for the outside world they are usualy great at captureing the attension of their viewer. Bring on your shots if you got them....here are a few to get this started.

String Lake









A prehistoric sunset at Yellowstone









Lake Blanche









Emerald Lake









Cecret Lake









Some ducks at Silver Lake


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wow #1 is amazing


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome pics. Thanks for posting. I really need to find my reflection pictures, although I don't think they could ever compare to those.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice pictures. Makes me want to not be sitting in an office behind a desk.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dam you winter! Awesome shots!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome photos so awesome I am going to use my 1000 post thanks for posting them up. 8)


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow it doesn't get any better than #2.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great shots twin..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice crispness Twins.....Nice....

Here's all I got..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> wow #1 is amazing


me too

Here's an old friend of mine, Deadhorse Lake:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are few more.....

Silver Lake









Teewinot from String Lake









Desolation lake

















Bomber Peak (Mt. Timpanogos) from a snow melt pond.









Cutler Reservoir

















The Great Salt Lake from Mt. Aire









A wolf in Yellowstone









The most recent pics


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

string lake = win


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Any fish in Desolation?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Evil: If you are not a professional photographer, you should be...
Beautiful pics...
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Any fish in Desolation?


I got those pictures of Desolation while running my favorite mountain route last year. Never stayed long enough to find out. My guess is probley no...but then again you never know.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

StillAboveGround said:


> Evil: If you are not a professional photographer, you should be...
> Beautiful pics...
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the comment StillAboveGround. I have been trying to get a job where I can get paid to take pics, but all I have managed so far is a couple of sponsers for backcountry skiing shots (helmets, saftey gear, ect)....oh ya and an interview. I love taking pictures so to me it does not matter if I get paid/sponsered...I take pictures for me and my memories...oh ya and to share them with others. If you like the pictures so far you should click on this link.

http://www.summitpost.org/users/tyedyetwins/51151


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Not as good as the others here, but what the heck.

Huntington Game Farm Pond


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Fished a little open stillwater Monday (one last time in southcentral alaska now that everything is freezing up).[attachment=0:1sjlueup]last chance.jpg[/attachment:1sjlueup]


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW Scott....you fish some BEAUTIFUL places! Great shot to say the least!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here are a few that I gathered up. Some are better than others:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

great pics


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice LOAH. 8) I recognize a few of those..

The last one is way awesome.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know what's going on with the width of these photos. I'm not on my usual pc and have had to settle for this laptop for awhile (at least it's something). 

I resized all of them to 600px wide, then uploaded to Photobucket, but they're still wide. UGH!

Anyhow, sorry they're so wide. Maybe they're really not and they're just showing up that way on my end. I give up. *\-\* O|*


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

perfect on this notebook


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I don't know what's going on with the width of these photos. I'm not on my usual pc and have had to settle for this laptop for awhile (at least it's something).
> 
> *I resized all of them to 600px wide, then uploaded to Photobucket, but they're still wide. UGH!*
> 
> Anyhow, sorry they're so wide. Maybe they're really not and they're just showing up that way on my end. I give up. *\-\* O|*


Mine do the same thing, it seems one or two will take to the new size but most of them stay at the 640.... :?

Nice collection of photo's LOAH.....

Here's another of mine....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Found some more:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

last one Loah


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hard to see where the water stops and starts in this pic of McPheters Lake: 









My tent is in this picture too.


----------

